# New Zealand Job



## shaggy_123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Guys i am expecting to move to New Zealand next year. But i dont know about the job market there. I have 5 years of experience and work in IT field as an Engineer. Actually currently i am doing a better job. So i am quite confused about what to do because i don't know whether I can find a job in same field. So can anyone let me know about IT job market there and how long will take to find a job in IT field.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

shaggy_123 said:


> Hi Guys i am expecting to move to New Zealand next year. But i dont know about the job market there. I have 5 years of experience and work in IT field as an Engineer. Actually currently i am doing a better job. So i am quite confused about what to do because i don't know whether I can find a job in same field. So can anyone let me know about IT job market there and how long will take to find a job in IT field.


How long is a piece of string???
We've no idea how easy or hard it's gonna be for you. All depends what your skills are and how urgent your skills are required by an employer considering candidates who are already in NZ and are able to work / have the right to work.
IT is a highly competitive market that's for sure. Every man...and his dog seems to work in IT!

Have a look at www.seek.co.nz and www.trademe.co.nz for vacancies.

Generally salaries are lower here and cost of living higher so be aware to negotiate as much salary as possible.


----------

